# James Cameron's Avatar



## luke_c (Dec 20, 2009)

I saw it this morning in IMAX 3D, amazing film, special effects were one of a kind and everything just looked so real, i can tell why it took so many years to make it...


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeh I saw it on Wednesday. I thought it was an incredible film. The CGI was out of this world (no pun intended).

It's winged its way into my top 10


----------



## fabi280 (Dec 20, 2009)

Its a really good movie.
I saw it on Friday in 3D.
I would like to see it in 2D too, just to check how awesome the 3D was


----------



## Hakoda (Dec 20, 2009)

Saw it in 2D opening night. Really good movie. I'd see it again if I had the time. 2 1/2 hours of pure awesomeness XDDDDDDDD

~ Jon


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Dec 20, 2009)

For anyone who goes out and sees it, you *have* to see it in 3D.  It's definitely my favorite movie of the year.  I'm going to see it again tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 20, 2009)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> For anyone who goes out and sees it, you *have* to see it in 3D.  It's definitely my favorite movie of the year.  I'm going to see it again tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leiger has the same sentiment; he saw it in 3D and is adamant that everyone else should. I haven't seen it yet though.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 20, 2009)

Well the film was actually designed to be seen in 3D in the first place.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like FernGully meets Starship Troopers...


----------



## fedgerama (Dec 20, 2009)

Saw it on Friday in 2D and loved it. I wish I could see it in 3D, but I probably won't get to. This was probably one of the coolest movies I've ever seen. My friend said it was overhyped, but I thought it deserved the hype. Great movie!


----------



## Justin121994 (Dec 20, 2009)

I saw this yesterday for my birthday in 3d in imax. I thought it looked great CGI was amazing.
I like it alot when everything popped out like the people and the scenery. simply amazing.
I also want to see it in 2d to see the difference.
Lol when I looked back in the theater everyone looked cool in there 3d glasses.
I kept mine=p


----------



## delta123 (Dec 21, 2009)

i loved the film saw it in 3d although, wearing 3d glasses over my normal specs was very uncomfortable, and when i ttok of the 3d glasses the colours popped out more. but it was a great experience. not my top movie of the year though.


----------



## OSW (Dec 21, 2009)

I saw it in 3D and thought it was great, however, to be picky I wasn't really "amazed" by the 3D effects. You can see that only certain characters and objects at any time have the 3D effect, and the depth perception is still quite minimal.


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 21, 2009)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> For anyone who goes out and sees it, you *have* to see it in 3D.  It's definitely my favorite movie of the year.  I'm going to see it again tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't see in 3D (well not things that require 3D glasses anyway), no depth perception, otherwise I would. My step-sister saw it for free for her birthday or something and said it was just long and wasn't that great. I'll just wait until it comes out on DVD, I'm too poor to see anything now.


----------



## Leon1977 (Dec 22, 2009)

saw the 3D version, wonderful, imaginative and well-acted.
story was relevant and simple, characters were likeable..


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 22, 2009)

Saw it last night. it was friken sweet. i look at my watch an hour and a half into it and was like, "Sweet. another hour to go. AWESOME!"


----------



## X D D X (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm going to see it in a few hours, not sure if i'm going to see it in 3D, apparently it costs a ton more than the normal screening.


----------



## sportscarmadman (Dec 22, 2009)

Yer I saw it at odeon cinama the cgi is amazing like everybody else says I cant think on anything diffrent to say


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 22, 2009)

I saw it in IMAX.

Expensive, but worth it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 22, 2009)

Well I saw it on Sunday night with some friends in 3D, and we all walked away with the same feeling about it.

The film is over hyped and overrated. The CGI is highly impressive, the 3D effects less so. There are some nice 3D moments in it don't get me wrong, but far less of the film took advantage of the 3D then what I would expect. Mostly all you get is a vague sense of depth, as opposed to true 3D. I would say that if you only get a chance to watch it in 2D you wont be missing out on a great deal.

Spoilers below as to not ruin it for people who haven't watched it.



Spoiler



Also the film is far far longer then necessary. There is too much tree hugging, love story and warrior initiation, without enough action in the first two hours. It really dragged on too much before anything exciting happened. The film could have easily been just two hours long and better paced and it wouldn't have really lost anything. And the final action scenes were ok, but more underwhelming then I would have expected considering the massive amount of hype behind it.

Dont get me wrong I didn't completely hate the film, it was ok. Its just a very well done CGI film, with average 3D, a predictable plot and standard stereotypical characters you have seen in a thousand films before it. And pretty CGI aside it just didn't have enough action to pad out its vast length and slow pace to make it anything more then an average fantasy film in my opinion.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Dec 23, 2009)

Aye, saw in last Thursday.  It was pretty good, definately worth seeing, but not really an instant classic for me.


----------



## misterqqqface (Dec 23, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well I saw it on Sunday night with some friends in 3D, and we all walked away with the same feeling about it.
> 
> The film is over hyped and overrated. The CGI is highly impressive, the 3D effects less so. There are some nice 3D moments in it don't get me wrong, but far less of the film took advantage of the 3D then what I would expect. Mostly all you get is a vague sense of depth, as opposed to true 3D. I would say that if you only get a chance to watch it in 2D you wont be missing out on a great deal.
> 
> ...


^this


----------



## X D D X (Dec 23, 2009)

I just saw it, it's really good, a bit draggy at parts but really good. Everything goes together really well and the action scenes are much, much better than I expected.


----------



## Defiance (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok I change my mind.  I really like it, but it had some flaws that I couldn't help pass by.  (Storyline, for example.)


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

Dude I loved the movie..Pandora looks like a sexy place to live man.


----------



## outgum (Dec 23, 2009)

I saw it last week wednesday ~Day before it came out~ Cause i work at the Cinema, so we had to see it for work, I enjoyed it


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> I saw it last week wednesday ~Day before it came out~ Cause i work at the Cinema, so we had to see it for work, I enjoyed it


you're lucky...you probably get to see a lot of great movies earlier than the rest of us...


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 23, 2009)

Uh... Isn't avatar about an asian kid with a giant arrow slapped on his forehead?


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 23, 2009)

That rock, it must be cozy.


----------



## vasego2k (Dec 23, 2009)

I saw it Saturday @ an IMAX 3D.  My ticket was the best $15 dollars I have spent in a very long time.  For my $$$ I got to become a 7 year old kid again for 2.5 hours (complete with having to pee so bad I was damn near in tears for the last hour).


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 23, 2009)

just got back from it. 

*THIS MOVIE IS FUCKING LIFE CHANGING*


----------



## Sefi (Dec 23, 2009)

I've already seen Dances With Wolves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  

I'll rent Avatar one day though just to see the effects, but from what I have heard the story is very predictable and cheesy.  Marines the bad guys and natives the good? check.  Hero falls in love? check.  Shananagins ensue? check.  Good wins? check.  My friend that saw the movie said he wanted to yell out "freedom!" when they said "This is Our Land!" (Braveheart) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## outgum (Dec 23, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> just got back from it.
> 
> *THIS MOVIE IS FUCKING LIFE CHANGING*



i wouldnt call it.... LIFE changing.
Whats LIFE changing is this post being my 1000 post, in joining only since September this year lol

You people also took along time to see it XD So depressing!



Spoiler



May favorite part was when i first found out they connected with animals and trees with there hair, that shiz was insane and also a brilliant idea


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 23, 2009)

I saw this a few days ago...and honestly, I loved it.  Not only is it something that could happen(What humanity did, that is), it's story was nice.  Albeit a bit...predictable.


----------



## Leon1977 (Dec 23, 2009)

i agree story was simple and predictable but it's always nice to watch a feel-good movie with a happily-ever-after ending during the holidays...
up next...sherlock holmes!!!


----------



## ericling (Dec 26, 2009)

Just watched the movie.
OMG...Impressive and awesome!!!

The connect thing with hair is a awesome idea at all.Damn nice..I have been long time no watch a movie like this..totally awesome.The only thing make me feel uncormfatable is when the Jake act in human,not in Avatar/Na'vi. I dun know why,I feel weird when he come back lol.

And the human captain,(I forgot the name) kinda scary at the end part lol.... my brain keep thinking "what will happen!!!"

at the end,This movie is awesome.Everyone should go and support it.Even I watch in 2D,I wanna watch it again >


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2009)

Seriously though, I enjoyed the spectacle, the novelty of the 3D and the visuals were stunning.  Wouldn't have bothered seeing it in 2D though, the plot was wafer thin, the message was hamfisted and you were bashed over the head with it non-stop,the dialogue was weak,  the characters were cardboard cutouts (especially the bad guy, who might as well have been called Baddie McEvilpants and I was expecting to eat a puppy before the end of the film) and you could tell exactly how the whole thing was going to pan out after about 5 minutes.  That and it was far too long, especially as the soundtrack was two and a half hours of pan-pipes on a loop, which started to grate after a while.  Good night out, don't think the film's going to stand the test of time though.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 26, 2009)

Meh it was a cool movie but 3 hours was too long imo
the hair nature sync thing is cool


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2009)

overhyped movie was overhyped
it wasnt that good, suffered from the same problems pearly harbor suffered
great action scenes, too much bad story and love scenes



			
				fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Uh... Isn't avatar about an asian kid with a giant arrow slapped on his forehead?


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 26, 2009)

Leon1977 said:
			
		

> i agree story was simple and predictable but it's always nice to watch a feel-good movie with a happily-ever-after ending during the holidays...
> up next...sherlock holmes!!!


Hah nice, I saw the movie the day before release (Pre screening thingy) in 3D and then after the next movie I saw was Sherlock Holmes about an hour ago. Sherlock Holmes is fantastic and I loved it.

Though what p1ngpong said summed it up for me alot. If you watched this, go read the "Soldier Son Trilogy" by Robin Hobb because it's uncanny how similar the two are.


----------



## Shakraka (Dec 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 26, 2009)

Didn't see it.

I usually wait for movies to go out on DVD but this will be an exception. Never saw a movie in 3D before.

I presume it's good based on the comments here.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 26, 2009)

saw the film today, and wow, it was every single swiss franc worth:. it is amazing and fascinating how detailed the whole 3d is, the environment with his plants and creatures looked so 'real', and the story wasn't too soppy, what i didn't expect from a film by the titanic creator:. great peace of a film 



			
				Joe88 said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Uh... Isn't avatar about an asian kid with a giant arrow slapped on his forehead?



the last airbender - movie -  2010


----------



## RebelX (Dec 28, 2009)

Does anybody else here think this movie looks incredibly stupid?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2009)

Until the video game was announced, I thought this was the next Avatar - The Last Airbender movie. Since I never saw previews for this and I saw a preview for the M. Night Shamalan one in theaters, I was thinking it was that. Then I saw the Avatar game hype everywhere and I though "What the fuck is this?"

Anyway, looks interesting, I'll try to see it next week.


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, the movie was pretty amazing in 3D. 

But, well, in my opinion, the transition from live-action to CG was still far from seamless. Even with all the mo-cap and everything, the animation was still... oh, I dunno... "obviously CG", I guess you could say. The way everyone up-talked this movie in its production got me assuming that its tech would be more than the average bear.

And don't get me wrong, it certainly IS much more technically-ambitious than any other movie I've ever seen before, what with its huge, sprawling, meticulously-detailed landscapes and captivating native creatures.

That being said, the gap between the actual filmed sequences and the computer-generated stuff is still glaring and apparent. Right from the first space scene, with people floating and climbing around a zero-gravity space station of some sort, the peoples' movements were awkward and nonbelievable (is that a word?) in comparison to the live-action scenes shown moments before. It's the case with every movie that blends reality with computers, and, well, I guess the movie's hype had me expecting a "breakthrough" of sorts.

...Anyone know what I'm saying?
Either way, the movie was still awesome. I just wouldn't recommend seeing it in anything but 3D. Otherwise, it's just CG with a not-too-great story.

(...Speaking of which...
Come on, James Cameron! "Mr. Titanic" should be able to do MUCH better in terms of storytelling. )


----------



## Aman27deep (Dec 28, 2009)

damn i wanna see this movie so bad, have to go this weekend


----------



## Midna (Dec 29, 2009)

Just saw it. It was epic. If you haven't seen it, do right now.


----------



## asdf (Dec 29, 2009)

I was gonna go see it yesterday, but it was sold out. So I saw Sherlock Holmes instead (good movie too). I might go see Avatar tomorrow.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Dec 29, 2009)

this movie is pretty good. the Special Effects were great.  James Cameron should of Done Transformers instead of Micheal Gay i mean Bay


----------



## Midna (Dec 29, 2009)

Eh? I loved the special effects in transformers. 

The first one I mean. The second one could have had good animation, but it sucked so bad that I refuse to compliment any aspect of it.


----------



## Tsukyndale (Dec 30, 2009)

I saw it today, but I felt the story wasn't very compelling...

I thought it was kind of like Pocahontas meets GATTAI.

Maybe I'm just stupid? >.


----------



## Thoob (Dec 30, 2009)

In short, the best film I have ever seen.

EDIT: Yay! 100th post!


----------



## granville (Dec 30, 2009)

I flipflopped so much on this movie prior to seeing it. Like Guild, i first thought it was talking about that cartoon. Saw the trailer a month ago and thought it looked pretty cool, then saw the hype, thought it would end up sucking. Went back a forth several times from liking to hating it before actually seeing it on my birthday (29th). I actually LOVED it! It surpassed all the hype IMO!

It has elements that remind me of Matrix, Star Wars, Pocahontas, and even has themes that remind me of other Cameron films such as the mech suits in Aliens. One of Cameron's best movies IMO! I'd give it high praise indeed. He worked really hard and long on it too, lot of heart went in it. Plus, it's one of the few CG movies where i think CG was done well in. I usually hate overuse of CG.

And according to Cameron, two sequels are planned if it did well. I hope it did. I can see plenty of room for sequels. And Cameron is a god when it comes to sequels which surpass the originals! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, even mom liked it. And she usually hates violence and such. She really loved it, i was stunned lol!


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 30, 2009)

It wasn't so great a story.
But then the photography looks awesome.


----------



## Tsukyndale (Dec 30, 2009)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> But then the photography looks awesome.


Eh? Wasn't most of it computer generated?


----------



## ericling (Dec 31, 2009)

How much money was the Avatar spent to make?


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 1, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> How much money was the Avatar spent to make?


About $310 million to make.
An additional $150 million was spent on marketing. o:

The movie was, amazing. IMax 3D is the only way to see it, in my opinion.


----------



## driverzx (Jan 1, 2010)

Gonna see it this afternoon


----------



## outgum (Jan 1, 2010)

It was $550million dollars in TOTAL, Most expensive movie in the world
My source was Work (Works in a Cinema)


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 1, 2010)

I downloaded Avatar in .dpg earlier ready to watch through Moonshell later, but at the moment The Big Fat Quiz Of The Year 2009 is on so I'll add it to my memory card later. Can't imagine it'll be a great copy but it saves me spending money to find out if the film lives up to the hype or not. If it does I'll pick it up on Blu-Ray. If not I just delete the file, replace it with the new Family Guy Movie (something something something dark side) and say no more on the matter.


----------



## driverzx (Jan 2, 2010)

Saw it, it's a cool movie. The story is Dances With Wolves crossed with Star Wars. I expected it to be al "magical" and stuff, turned out not.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmm, yeah just as I suspected. Sherlock Holmes was about 2.5× better. 
Least it had a story and acting.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 4, 2010)

Tsukyndale said:
			
		

> zuron7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looked so realistic. The computer generated images fooled him.

The cake is a lie.


----------



## Chaz. (Jan 5, 2010)

Great film, I enjoyed it alot! Great story. Even better watching it in premier seats


----------



## _Burai_ (Jan 5, 2010)

ye that was one awesome movie, probably one of my favorites now.

That orange dragon thing was badass. (can't remember the name lol)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 5, 2010)

In film class today my teacher read us an article in Entertainment Weekly about two of the movie reviewers Top 10 movies for the year. Guess what? Avatar wasn't in either of them. This is what they said essentially:

Avatar is gorgeous looking. A true shocker of visuals. Still, it may look pretty but the story isn't. It's simply Dances With Wolves in space, without much in the way of gripping plot or memorable characters.

I haven't seen it, but all this hype and people raving about how amazing it is makes me think this. People keep saying "OH IT'S LIFE CHANGING" when quite honestly I just don't think it will be for me. I think I'll like it, hell I may even want it on DVD, but will it change me like some other films have? Nope.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## alidsl (Jan 5, 2010)

lol @ Depravo


----------



## admotonic (Jan 6, 2010)

Well its my new favourite movie. Just wish I could see it in 3d though cause my closest cinema is shitty and cant show 3d movies


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 6, 2010)

I personally loved it. I understand that is can be considered extremely generic in terms of the story but the world that is created blew me away. I found myself smiling during most of the movie due to the amazing vista's.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 9, 2010)

I loved it. The visuals were spectacular and the story was great. (for me anyway) I also loved the message which no one else seemed to care about. All they said was "Ooo pretty, bad story, nice action...." We should just leave nature alone and let it take it's course.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 9, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> overhyped movie was overhyped
> it wasnt that good, suffered from the same problems pearly harbor suffered
> great action scenes, too much bad story and love scenes
> 
> ...



I agree with the quote above. It is WAY TO OVERHYPED. I didn't enjoy that movie as much as others I've seen, but it was a nice movie to watch. But I'm certainly not gonna buy the DVD. I might as well watch Dances with Wolves again.

And the Asian kid? That movie's title was changed to "The Last Airbender". Apparently, James got to the title of Avatar first.


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 11, 2010)

all i can say is that i enjoyed watching this movie.


----------



## techboy (Jan 13, 2010)

Went to see it to find out what all the hype was about. As it turns out, it well deserved all the hype.

Saw it on Saturday in 2D (no 3D at our Regal Cinema). By far the best movie i've seen in 3 years, and I've seen quite a few. 

The story was good, but left a little something to be desired. Now the question is, when (if?) a sequel comes out, where will they start off? After all, the humans abandoned their failed attempt to mine "unobtainium" (i almost lol'd in the theater at the name). I suppose they could focus more on the life of the Navi.

I went with my mom, and would love to see it again if my dad (who stayed home to watch the Eagles v. Cowboys game, eagles lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) decides to go see it.

Some stills from the movie are my desktop wallpaper now...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2010)

My boy friend took me to see it last Saturday,
It wasn't half bad, the first part was clearly Pocahontas, but then they killed the chief and said Fuck it. And through in some battle for the ending.
Otherwise it was ok


----------



## Arwen20 (Jan 16, 2010)

I haven't seen it yet, but I want to. This movie looks wonderful!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyway, I saw it in IMAX 3-D, so the full experience.

It's very engrossing and the 3-D is really good. It wasn't like jutting out of the screen 3-D, but it was the casual, always-on 3-D that got you engaged. The plot itself was still Pocohantas in Space, but it was pretty good for that. It had it's fair twist and turns for what I expected to be a predictable plot. It was very good, just not great. Star Trek was better overall, though.


----------



## techboy (Jan 17, 2010)

Just got back from seeing it...for the second time. I loved it the first time, and thought it was even better the second time around.

Can't wait for a sequel.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 17, 2010)

We'll have a sequel in 7 years


----------



## techboy (Jan 17, 2010)

The reason it took so long was because Cameron had to invent the Pandoran world and develop the Na'vi culture and language (Na'vi is now a documented language...look on Wikipedia).

He was live on Oprah the other day and said that when he does a sequel, it shouldn't take nearly as #1 did.

I'm guessing Xmas 2011 or Spring 2012. Most sequels come about 2 or 3 years later.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 18, 2010)

techboy said:
			
		

> The reason it took so long was because Cameron had to invent the Pandoran world and develop the Na'vi culture and language (*Na'vi is now a documented language*...look on Wikipedia).
> 
> He was live on Oprah the other day and said that when he does a sequel, it shouldn't take nearly as #1 did.
> 
> I'm guessing Xmas 2011 or Spring 2012. Most sequels come about 2 or 3 years later.


Yeah. Who needs to learn Klingon now. Na'vi is where its at.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 22, 2010)

Just got back from seeing it for the first time in 3D. Insane special effects, and a good enough story to keep me interested. It was quite an awesome movie experience.


----------



## Dagatahas (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, the awesomeness of the CGI is rather epic but that's all AVATAR has going for it. (Great CGI, better than Star Trek)

Avatars story? Little guy/natives vs. Bully/megacorp; Boy meets girl, girl gets boy into pickle, boy gets pickle into girl; big fight scene in the end; natives win. The moral/message of the story? Take your pick of any GI Joe/Transformers episode, it'll fit.  

Sequel? Humans nuking them to oblivion from space to get at unobtanium? Floating mountains will still be ignored.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 26, 2010)

It was a rather good movie.
I watched it in IMAX-3D too. I enjoyed it. It wasnt boring but wasnt spectacular either.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 27, 2010)

Haven't seen it yet, but apparently it's overtaken Titanic to become the top-grossing movie of all time.  
http://movies.yahoo.com/news/usmovies.acce...ith-185-billion
Factoring in inflation, I think Gone With the Wind and Star Wars still beat it though.


----------



## triassic911 (Jan 29, 2010)

I saw it twice, and will buy it when it comes out on blu-ray.


----------



## Arwen20 (Jan 30, 2010)

I saw the movie 2 weeks ago in IMAX 3-D. It was amazing. It was so good I went to see it again a week later, and Istill leaves me wanting more. This is one of the best movies I have seen since Lord of the Rings!


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

Same here.. i have not seen it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




damn... heard lots of stories about this movie 
hopefully is still on air on our local cinemas 
will try to watch this movie by end of this week ...


----------



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Haven't seen it yet, but apparently it's overtaken Titanic to become the top-grossing movie of all time.
> http://movies.yahoo.com/news/usmovies.acce...ith-185-billion
> Factoring in inflation, I think Gone With the Wind and Star Wars still beat it though.



You have to take out the movies cost from that too though dont you, cause its on revenue not ALL earnings?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> I saw it twice, and will buy it when it comes out on blu-ray.


I wish I had a BluRay player!


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Jan 31, 2010)

I saw it the other day, loved it, the start was kinda boring but after aboput 1-1.5 hour mark i loved it!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If post counts were legal tender...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We're hoping to see it soon, I think my sister watched it yesterday, and I think she'll go with us if and when we go.


----------



## techboy (Jan 31, 2010)

Went and saw it for the 3rd time last night. Every time I see it, it gets better. I'd love to see it in IMAX, but the IMAX is a 45 minute drive....


----------



## danmartin (Feb 1, 2010)

It's the best film that i saw in the whole 2009 year! It's AWESOME! In 3D cinema it's really amazing... Everyone, you must go and see this masterpiece! Or wait for a Full HD (1080p) rip... Because a CamRip or DVDRip, will ruin the whole film...


----------



## techboy (Feb 1, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Because a CamRip or DVDRip, will ruin the whole film...
> Yeah it will, big time. I'm wondering if this movie will look on any small screen, regardless of resolution...
> 
> QUOTEIt's the best film that i saw in the whole 2009 year! It's AWESOME! In 3D cinema it's really amazing...


I can't agree more with danmartin on this. It is by far the best movie I've seen. There's a reason I went to see it 3 times...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 3, 2010)

Just came back from watching Avatar 3D at the cinema.



Spoiler



It was epic.



Still wearing the glasses


----------

